

Bugsnag, The Error Reporting Platform, Raises $1.4M Seed Round - polskibus
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/20/bugsnag-the-error-reporting-platform-used-by-linkedin-and-others-raises-1-2m-seed-round/#038;utm_medium=twitter&#038;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
mangoman
I've used Bugsnag primarily for Android development, and overall, it is such a
plain bug reporting platform. It's nice that it has full stack bug tracking,
but I find their website fairly annoying to use. I can't see how bugs have
evolved over time, or drill down to specific users easily. I want more graphs
of things like # of exceptions over time. I'd like to grab a batch of users
affected by a specific bug, and email them saying "Hey I noticed that you're
experiencing some crashes, update your app and they'll be all better!". I also
want to be able to log that /something/ is happening, that might not be a bug,
but isn't desirable either, and is something that should be looked into later.
A list of exceptions isn't bad, but it could be so much better.

------
foobar2k
we're hiring engineers right now, let me know if you want to know more!

